# Stuffed flounder w/ Qview



## fftwarren (Jun 18, 2010)

Now this isn't cooked on the grill but I figured I'd share with you guys.

Flounder stuffed w/ crabmeat stuffing. more to follow. sorry for the poor quality pics


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 18, 2010)

No need to apologize for not using a grill or smoker. We all use other methods as are needed for a specific dish. Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Dang Warren those look and sound so tasty!! I haven't had flounder in so long...   Did ya catch these?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome----My favorite Ocean fish !!!

Bear


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 18, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> Dang Warren those look and sound so tasty!! I haven't had flounder in so long...   Did ya catch these?  Thanks for posting!


yea we caught em. We finally got enough to do some. We don't really target them so we only get one or two here there. so we save them up until we get enough to bake. this is the first time I've made them. my dad usually does it. I will post up finished pics this evening


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> yea we caught em. We finally got enough to do some. We don't really target them so we only get one or two here there. so we save them up until we get enough to bake. this is the first time I've made them. my dad usually does it. I will post up finished pics this evening


That's great Warren, I bet they were fun to catch!  The last fresh flounder I ate was some I caught off the coast of LA... boy was it tasty! Looking forward to your finished pics!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes those sure do look good there Warren. I really like some stuffed flounder and you did it well too. Now I have stuffed them before but we cut them down the center and then stuff each side and you did use crab meat too. Then they will be very Yum0 to


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 18, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes those sure do look good there Warren. I really like some stuffed flounder and you did it well too. Now I have stuffed them before but we cut them down the center and then stuff each side and you did use crab meat too. Then they will be very Yum0 to


yea we start at the bottom and filet all the bones out and then stuff it up with the crabmeat.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 18, 2010)

all finished


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 18, 2010)

wow, I really gotta start using a camera, these pics or horrible. anyway the pics look bad but the food was awesome


----------



## caveman (Jun 18, 2010)

The pics were that bad sir.  The flounder looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2010)

Those look so freakin' good !!!!!

What is the size limit down there. My son went out to get me some last week. They caught 37 "shorts", and only one keeper.

Up here they have to be 21" long, and you're only allowed two per day!!! Stupid huh??

Bearcarver


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 19, 2010)

Dadgum. 21" would be a monster down here. It may be a different species than what we catch. 10 per person per day no size limit


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> Dadgum. 21" would be a monster down here. It may be a different species than what we catch. 10 per person per day no size limit


I don't know about the species. I know my son & his wife each caught one over 8 pounds already. I know they also call them Fluke. They look just like the ones you have in the pan, and taste GREAT. Just about every year they raise the size limit by another 1/2" or a full inch. If the'd drop it an inch or so, I'd be swimmin' in flounder fillets!

Bear


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 19, 2010)

Those look real good, even though the pics are a little blurry, I can tell they turned out great!!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Warren, that is so awesome! I love fresh flounder. When I was a kid my dad would take me fishing and the first fish I ever caught was a flounder, I was so proud, thanks for bringing back a great memory.

One question though, does it make your house smell like fish? I always do fish outside because of that. Just curious.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 20, 2010)

Warren that looks great.  Not often I find another with the same name , I am a Warren too


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 20, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Warren, that is so awesome! I love fresh flounder. When I was a kid my dad would take me fishing and the first fish I ever caught was a flounder, I was so proud, thanks for bringing back a great memory.
> 
> One question though, does it make your house smell like fish? I always do fish outside because of that. Just curious.


no not that i noticed


----------



## rc1991 (Jun 20, 2010)

The founder looks great! Nothing like having them fresh! I'm looking forward to going out fishing for fluke (summer flounder) in the next couple of weeks some time - tough to get many keepers here in NJ as the size limit has increased quite a bit the past few years. But fun to catch and just be out on the water on a nice day.


----------

